# Happy...  umm,  Merry... umm... yeah, that!



## Czarcastic (Dec 12, 2005)

Please accept with no obligation,
      implied or implicit our best wishes for
      an environmentally conscious,
      socially responsible, low stress,
      non-addictive, gender neutral,
      celebration of the winter solstice
      holiday, practiced within the most
      enjoyable traditions of the religious
      persuasion of your choice, or secular
      practices of your choice, with respect
      for the religious/secular persuasions
      and/or traditions of others, or their
      choice not to practice religious or
      secular traditions at all . . .
      a n d  a  fiscally successful,
      personally fulfilling, and medically
      uncomplicated recognition of the onset
      of the generally accepted calendar
      year 2006, but not without due respect
      for the calendars of choice of other
      cultures whose contributions to
      society have helped make America great,
      (not to imply that America is necessarily
      greater than any other country or is
      the only "AMERICA" in the western
      hemisphere), and without regard to the
      race, creed, color, age, physical ability,
      religious faith, or choice of computer
      platform of the wishee.

      (By accepting this greeting,
      you are accepting  these terms.
      This greeting is subject to
      clarification or withdrawal. It is freely
      transferable with no alteration to the
      original greeting. It implies no
      promise by the wisher to actually
      implement any of the wishes for
      her/himself or others, and is
      void where prohibited by law, and is
      revocable at the sole discretion of
      the wisher.   This wish is warranted
      to perform as expected within the
      usual application of good tidings
      for a period of one year, or until the
      issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting,
      whichever comes first, and warranty is
      limited to replacement of this wish
      or issuance of a new wish at the
      sole discretion of the wisher.)

******   ******   ******   ******   ******   ******   ******   ******


----------



## Easysport (Dec 12, 2005)

Amen.[V]


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 12, 2005)

Sentiment and disclaimer gratefully accepted.  Same to you.


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2005)

I am offended by the disclaimer [}]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 12, 2005)

Best wishes for a joyous and healthy holiday season, and a prosperous and exciting new year!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Czarcastic_
> <br />Please accept with no obligation,
> implied or implicit our best wishes for
> an environmentally conscious,
> ...



Could you repeat that in english[]


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 12, 2005)

It is truly a shame that people seem to have forgotten what we celebrate at this season.  It is the birthday of JESUS CHRIST the savior of the world.

                              MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## btboone (Dec 12, 2005)

&gt;It is truly a shame that people seem to have forgotten what we celebrate at this season. It is the birthday of JESUS CHRIST the savior of the world.

From your point of view, perhaps.  For others, it's not the case.  In the history of man, there has been something like 10,000 religions.  Not all are centered on the teachings of Jesus.  This is in no small part the reason for countless wars throughout history including the one we are in now.  While the above written description was written (mostly) in jest, it does point out the fact that America is not a one religion country.  That's the beauty of it.  I have a very diverse neighborhood.  I have middle eastern people on one side and Jewish faith people on the other, and Chinese traditional religion people up the street.  They are no less "American" than anyone else.  Yes, the country was founded by religious folks of mostly the same faith.  Since then, we have opened the doors to people of all religions or lack thereof.  That's what we're about.  You can come here and not get burned at the stake or thrown in prison for not following the crowd.  We don't want to get into another Holier Than Thou discussion.  You need to just take it on Faith that your religion is what you follow.  If you were born in a different part of the world, the chances are good that you would have a different outlook.  Being Hindu, Muslim, or Bhuddist has a lot to do with where you are from.


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fisherman_
> <br />It is truly a shame that people seem to have forgotten what we celebrate at this season.  It is the birthday of JESUS CHRIST the savior of the world.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS


Please see the following statement made by Jeff (who owns this site and is the administrator)


> <b>_OK, I think the best approach for now is to prohibit discussions in this forum of religion, politics, and sex. Griz mentioned that's how they keep the peace at his lodge, and suggested we try it here. So, there you go. Forum stays, the unavoidable conflicts go. I'll post some additional rules (actually some clarification and plain English interpretation of the Terms of Service) next week.
> 
> Thanks all for your thoughts and continued support.
> 
> ...



There was a major flaming war started over the subject of religion and the holiday season.... we really do not want one to start again.
Thank you for understanding and respecting the belief's of other members


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2005)

Some may not like this, but I still have my free speach and they can do as I do when I see something I do not like! LOOK THE OTHER WAY, or DO NOT READ ANY FURTHER.


I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!

Ryan


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2005)

Bruce,

I hear you but Muslims have their Ramadan and all other religions have their own "holly days".  Do we impose that they don't call it that because others may get offended?  Never heard of that...why?

We are talking Christmas and it is for Christians.  We let others celebrate theirs in their own date and time....hope we can have ours, those who doesn't want to join the celebration...no one is forcing them to.

Merry Christmas []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 12, 2005)

Merry Christmas Fisherman.

Did you know that the christmas tree is a druid symbol that is used to celebrate the winter soltice.


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 12, 2005)

> By Jeff
> OK, I think the best approach for now is to prohibit discussions in this forum of religion, politics, and sex. Griz mentioned that's how they keep the peace at his lodge, and suggested we try it here. So, there you go. Forum stays, the unavoidable conflicts go. I'll post some additional rules (actually some clarification and plain English interpretation of the Terms of Service) next week.
> 
> Thanks all for your thoughts and continued support.
> ...


What[:0]No sex talk.


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 12, 2005)

Say what?[B)][B)][]


----------



## btboone (Dec 12, 2005)

Dario, No, I don't say that at all.  I say Merry Christmas for those who follow Christmas.  I also say Happy Hannuka for those folks, or have a few great days off from work for those who don't follow either.  The post said savior of the world.  I'm just pointing out that for many people, mostly from other countries, that is tantamount to saying that "Your Religion Is Wrong, and You're Headed Straight To Hell if you don't believe the way I've been taught."  Such statements should be viewed from other perspectives, especially in an international forum such as this.  

I got a nice Christmas card from my lawn service.  It was very thoughtful of them.  I have a neighbor a few doors down that also uses that service.  I think a Christmas card to her would be viewed as offensive because their religion does not recognize Christ as the Savior of the World.  For a lot of people, that seems strange.  A lot of people don't have much knowledge or tolerance for other religions.  We all know what we have been taught.  The old line is "Because the Bible Tells Me So."  Well, other religions have been around a lot longer and have their own sacred scriptures.  Problems come along when we all see our own religion as the "One True Religion" without regard for the others.  They all can't be right.  Fortunately, they all can't be proven or disproven also, that's why they are all based on faith.


----------



## Fangar (Dec 13, 2005)

I like pickles.....


[]

Fangar


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Dario, No, I don't say that at all.  I say Merry Christmas for those who follow Christmas.  I also say Happy Hannuka for those folks, or have a few great days off from work for those who don't follow either.  The post said savior of the world.  I'm just pointing out that for many people, mostly from other countries, that is tantamount to saying that "Your Religion Is Wrong, and You're Headed Straight To Hell if you don't believe the way I've been taught."  Such statements should be viewed from other perspectives, especially in an international forum such as this.
> 
> I got a nice Christmas card from my lawn service.  It was very thoughtful of them.  I have a neighbor a few doors down that also uses that service.  I think a Christmas card to her would be viewed as offensive because their religion does not recognize Christ as the Savior of the World.  For a lot of people, that seems strange.  A lot of people don't have much knowledge or tolerance for other religions.  We all know what we have been taught.  The old line is "Because the Bible Tells Me So."  Well, other religions have been around a lot longer and have their own sacred scriptures.  Problems come along when we all see our own religion as the "One True Religion" without regard for the others.  They all can't be right.  Fortunately, they all can't be proven or disproven also, that's why they are all based on faith.



Bruce, very well said and I also thank Tom Mullane (old Griz) for his post above. Can we please drop these religious and political discussions and follow Jeff's rules.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 13, 2005)

Have a nice day? []


----------



## JimGo (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />I like pickles.....
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you be startin' no pickle talk 'round here mister.  Them's fightin' words!  Unless you've had dill pickles deep fried, you don't know pickles.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />I like pickles.....



Me too!

I prefer polish dill myself


----------



## gerryr (Dec 13, 2005)

But dill pickle milkshakes are the best!!![][][][][]


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 13, 2005)

Dill pickles... man you guys are plebian... [}][}]
Good old Garlic Half Sour pickles.... big crunchy and loaded with garlic.....MMMMMMMMMMMMM[}]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you eer try a pickles and cream cheese sandwich?


----------



## Czarcastic (Dec 13, 2005)

For what it's worth, I celebrate Hanukkah.  
My wife, on the other hand, celebrates Christmas.
I have no problem with others wishing me a merry Christmas - in fact I appreciate it.  It is never meant as an insult, it is meant as a wish of pleasantries for the season.
Just as if I were to wish everyone a Happy Hanukkah.  No one should be insulted by that at all.
The wish of a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Ramadan, or Kwanzaa, is symbolic of a wish for peace, health, and joy, regardless of your beliefs or customs.

So please, do not be insulted when I wish you a Happy HanuRamaKwanzaMas.

And please do not tell me what diety to pray to.  Because my prayers are for peace, health, and happiness for you and your loved ones.  I would hate to think that I am wasting my time.

-Steven


----------



## JimGo (Dec 13, 2005)

Steven, as has been pointed out, Jeff as strongly suggested that we move away from religious topics.  Please let that part of the thread die, that's why some of us are trying to move the thread in the pickle direction.

Tom, next time you're down this way, we'll meet up at Old Hickory Grill on Arlington Blvd. in Falls Church and you can try the deep-fried pickle chips.  They may just change your mind!

Ron, no, never had one.  I note, though, that you don't say that it tastes good, but rather that you merely ask whether we've tried one!


----------



## lkorn (Dec 13, 2005)

If it ain't a full Kosher Sour pickle straight out of the barrel,....   Well then it just isn't worth eating![}]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 13, 2005)

OK Larry, you'll have to come up for the pickels too!  I'm guessing that Pastor Bill won't mind if this is part of his planned visit!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.  Of course, your MRS. should be having those pickle eating fantasies [] does she want the ice cream also?   
Besides my Mama taught me that when you go to someone else's place, you eat what they eat & [].  BTW I have even had eatern shore BBQ and thought it was good.
When is crab season (not the human ones), just love that fresh seafood.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 13, 2005)

I think Maryland's crab season is April 1 through November 30.  I grew up near the Jersey Shore, so IMHO we're kinda far in-land for good crabs around here.  If you head about an hour East of here, there's a great place just on the other side of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge in Maryland that has "peel and eat" crabs.

Yep, my wife has been going nuts for pickels, especially the fried ones.  We met up with some friends from NYC at this restaurant on Sunday, and between my wife and my friend's wife (who is 6 weeks pregnant), they ate about 3/4 of the plate!  And this place has some good deserts, too!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm w/Larry, but until you've had 'em fried, you ain't lived! [][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 13, 2005)

Nothing like a deep fried pickle!
BTW, Any of you ever make a segmented pen using a combination of Dill, sweet, and garlic pickles?[]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to see how much CA that would require.


----------



## JHFerrell (Dec 13, 2005)

pickle milkshakes...fried pickles... religion..... I gotta say, you guys are making it hard to decide which topic of this thread is more offensive....[B)]


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok I give up---there's some left over Corned Beef in the frig---so tender you can cut it with a fork.---bye bye


----------



## opfoto (Dec 13, 2005)

How about putting a few pickles into the corned beef, then deep fry the whole shebang!! And don't forget to wash that down with your favorite beverage! Now thats a party.....[)]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 13, 2005)

Gary, do you have some cabbage to go with that corned beef?  Now that is some fine eating, cooked up with some potatoes and carrots, corn bead w/ jalapenos.  Man make you tongue jump out of your mouth.[][][][][]


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

If you really want to live, forget the jalapenos and use "Habaneros", cooked, pickled or fresh from the vine, now that is true living!!


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 14, 2005)

Bill not that I would want to cause any trouble---but I had  some of that fancy kraut that comes in the jar---on rye---with just a dash of brown mustard on one side. I heated the kraut in a seperate container.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 14, 2005)

Red I lik the way you think.  My son gave me some habenero salsa that is so hot that I cannot eat but a drop or two in large bowls of beans, chili, etc.  Use some cheese in that cornbread and really don't need anything else.
Gary, now you done it.  I can't even stand the smell of kraut but LOML uses it every chance she gets.  BTW desn't your sandwich go by another name or maybe it is pastrami on rye that I was thinking about.
Then add fruitcake for dessert[][][]


----------



## Czarcastic (Dec 14, 2005)

Wish I knew you guys liked habaneros!  I had a "bumper crop" of them this summer and ended up giving most of them away to friends, neighbors, and co-workers.  My three "bushes" produced something like 200-300 peppers over the course of this summer, and that's not counting the Jalapenos and Cayenne pepper plants in the garden.

We've got them and the other peppers dehydrated, smoked (chipotles), Canned (preserved in vinegar and garlic), and made into Jelly (ever have habanero jelly over cream cheese?!?! []

OK... Next summer, you're all getting chile peppers.  I need a way to get rid of the excess and it looks like I found the answer... Hmmm.. Maybe I can trade them for some nice pen blanks...  &lt;&lt;evil laugh&gt;&gt;.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 14, 2005)

Czarcastic
I like habaneros!!!!!!!

I grew Thai Dragon peppers two years ago that made habaneros seem mild.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 14, 2005)

ANd how much CA is necessary to make a jalapeno pen?


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Ron; 
I would have liked to have tried your Thai Dragon peppers that made habeneos mild. The only ones I can find are only a little warmer than jalapeno, neither being hot!
I have advanced to the Red Savino Habenero, they claim that they are 600,000+ on the Scovile scale. I LOVE HOT with taste.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

I have grown the Thai Dragons and they are great. I gave some to a Thai lady I worked with so she could make fish sauce.

Ryan


----------



## arjudy (Dec 14, 2005)

The United States of America was founded on decidedly Christian principles.  If anyone doubts this read our founding documents and anything written by George Washington or any of the other founding fathers.  It is a shame that we have to be so politically correct!


----------



## micah (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, to be perfectly truthfull, I support Bush's decision to stay in Iraq and think all those democrates should go to.....Oohhhh...crap wrong thread.[]

I like pickles too!


----------



## woodwish (Dec 15, 2005)

Red peppers and green pickles, this thread sounds dangerously close to traditional Christmas colors to me!  [}]


----------



## johnson (Dec 15, 2005)

When I was young and growing up on the farm, my parents decided that raising cucumbers for Gedney Pickles would be a money making venture.
We had a 10 acre of the d*** things. That was a 7 day a week job for the entire summer. The good money was for the little ones for baby dills. I haven't eaten a pickle/cucumber willingly since and we are talking 40 years. Pickled herring on the other hand, can't beat that washed down with some good beer.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 15, 2005)

The worst part about raising cukes is the spines on those buggers; they can hurt (at least when you're an 8 year old kid)!


----------

